# Dog food in India



## obelinux (Jun 19, 2012)

I will be getting my 9 week old puppy in a couple of days, and I've been researching dog food options for him.

My breeder recommends Royal Canin Maxi Starter for a few days followed by Royal Canin Maxi Junior to be slowly mixed in, eventually moving to it. 

I've read that RC has a lot of filler grains/corn and was reading on getting a better kibble. Unfortunately the only better option I've found seems to be ToTW Wetlands which can be shipped to Delhi from Hyderabad ( where the distributor is). I'm a bit skeptical due to the recent recalls as well as forum regulars mentioning it has very high calcium. 

Would anyone know what good dog food options are available in India? Pet shop owners have no clue about Orijen or others, and the only available brands are RC, Drools, Pedigree and Eukanaba. Home cooking is not an option since my folks are non meat eaters and aren't comfortable with the idea of cooking meat at home.

THanks


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You are in a rough place. - The Eukanuba has WAY LOW Calcium, I would not want to feed that. 

As much as I do not like some of the ingredients in the RC, if it were my puppy that is what I would probably feed until it was grown, especially if the breeder is feeding and they are doing well. At 30% protein it has to have most of its protein from meat content. ........... and if you get allergies you can always go to the TOTW.

TOTW is high in calcium and lower in calories per cupt than many of the other dog foods. Everything I have read (there is a "sticky note" at the top of the forum section on feeding puppies says that you should aim for no more than 1.5% calcium in the food. 

I can't get to the taste of the wild site right now because my virus checker did not like it but as I recall, the two canine formulas you mentioned were some of the lower calcium formulas in their line though. For the cat food I don't know.....if you already have one fish based dog formula I know they add taurine to the cat food and most buy taurine from China which has a bad history with food ingredients. 

The TOTW just had a major recall due to salmonella cotanmiation and the manufacturer, Diamond foods, has had a history of recalls and problems.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

We all have our 'takes' on dog foods, but choose the best available and don't overthink it.

Give your pup and egg or so from time to time and watch his general energy and development.

Plenty of health active dogs have thrived all over the world.

Glad you are concerned and checking.


----------



## obelinux (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you Nancy and Ann. Your comments really help. 

Just trying to ensure I get whatever I can given my constraints .


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

My pup is 8 weeks old and is on RC Maxi. I intend to switch him to Orijen LBP. 
Hopefully he does well. 

I agree that you should continue giving RC if your pup is already used to it and your choice is fairly limited. It is good to know that there are some dog foods available now as compared to having no options whatsoever in the past


----------



## vinod.maximus (Jun 11, 2014)

Solid Gold Grain & Gluten Free Diet is now available in India  Check out Healthy Pet Food, Toys & Grooming Products in India at Dogkart | International Pet Food Brands


----------



## samaroberoi4474 (Mar 21, 2014)

The Royal Canin Maxi Starter - Royal Canin Maxi Starter 15 Kg is the best choice. Your breeder has guided you in the right direction. RC is not that a bad choice as a dog food. May be give it a try and see how your pup responds to it.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I agree would go with RC myself


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

